# Mountain of Misery vrs Assault on Mt Mitchell?



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

I have ridden the Assault on Mt Mitchell in the past. This year I was unable to register for the event. All of the slots filled up in less than 10 minutes. I am planning on riding the Mountains of Misery ride in its place. I haven't participated in MoM, but I am very familiar with the Catawba Valley that makes up a lot of the MoM route.

For those that have ridden both, how do they compare?

http://www.freewheelers.info/climb.html

http://www.freewheelers.info/assault.html

http://www.cyclingdoubleheader.com/MoM.html


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

HikenBike said:


> I have ridden the Assault on Mt Mitchell in the past. This year I was unable to register for the event. All of the slots filled up in less than 10 minutes. I am planning on riding the Mountains of Misery ride in its place. I haven't participated in MoM, but I am very familiar with the Catawba Valley that makes up a lot of the MoM route.
> 
> For those that have ridden both, how do they compare?
> 
> ...


I never have ridden Mr. Mitchell, but have done (and completed) the Mountains of Misery six times. Two or three years ago, there were a group of guys at the Mountains or Misery pasta party who had done both rides. There was a spirited debate among them as to which was harder. Back then, I think that Mt. Mitchell was a week or two before the Mountains of Misery and I think that some of those who thought that the Mountains of Misery was harder may have suffered on the MofM because they still were recovering from Mt. Mitchell. From my perspective, the weather is a major factor on the MofM.. When the day is hot, the final climb on the MofM is brutal (not that is is easy when the weather is cooler). 

I am a big fan of the Mountains of Misery. The route is beautiful and challenging; the support is better than any orgainzed ride that I have done. I think that you will like the ride.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

HikenBike said:


> I have ridden the Assault on Mt Mitchell in the past. This year I was unable to register for the event. All of the slots filled up in less than 10 minutes. I am planning on riding the Mountains of Misery ride in its place. I haven't participated in MoM, but I am very familiar with the Catawba Valley that makes up a lot of the MoM route.
> 
> For those that have ridden both, how do they compare?
> 
> ...


Mountain Mama has more climbing - but not as steep as Mountains of Misery.

The last climb is killer at MoM. Prepare to cramp, walk, pedal 50 ft and stop.. buahahaha
Your bike will feel like it has gained 10 lbs.

But that guy that does it under 6 hours probably thinks it is a walk in the park 

I'm in the 9 hour camp.


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

Beat the heat and finish sub 6! :wink:


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone plan on doing it around mid-may?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I've done mountain Momma, MOM & B2B but not Mitchell. A friend who has done all of them says that the last one you did was the hardest. That is probably the best answer. I did do MOM in 2006 when it was brutally hot. It was one of the most miserable climbs I've ever done. Mountain momma is unrelenting though, not a mountaintop finish but a LOT of long climbs. Each has it's difficulties. MOM was a one two punch with Johns' Creek & Mountain lake. Mountain Momma is getting pecked to death by ducks, BIG ducks.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

If anyone has better organizational skills, and less time constraints. I would love to do a Tour d' MOM his year w/some RBR members. Preferably during the warmer months. What's the lodging situation out there?


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

VaughnA said:


> I've done mountain Momma, MOM & B2B but not Mitchell. A friend who has done all of them says that the last one you did was the hardest. That is probably the best answer. I did do MOM in 2006 when it was brutally hot. It was one of the most miserable climbs I've ever done. Mountain momma is unrelenting though, not a mountaintop finish but a LOT of long climbs. Each has it's difficulties. MOM was a one two punch with Johns' Creek & Mountain lake. Mountain Momma is getting pecked to death by ducks, BIG ducks.


Vaughn, That was my impression: MoM has a lot of hills, but not a loooong climb like Mt Mitchell. Both require physical and mental toughness. MoM the repeating hills can wear you down, and the 20+ mile climb up Mitchell is grueling. I plan on doing MoM for the first time. If I can get back up to VA, I'd like to also do your ride in Bedford.

Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

HikenBike said:


> Vaughn, That was my impression: MoM has a lot of hills, but not a loooong climb like Mt Mitchell. Both require physical and mental toughness. MoM the repeating hills can wear you down, and the 20+ mile climb up Mitchell is grueling. I plan on doing MoM for the first time. If I can get back up to VA, I'd like to also do your ride in Bedford.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's feedback.


To make sure nobody is confused. 

MOM = Mountains of misery
Mountain Momma is the Ride in Monterey in August. That is the ride with repeating hills, 9 mountain passes IIRC. A couple in the 9 mile range and a 2 miler right out of the parking lot at the start. Excellent scenery.

Come on down for the Central Va Bike Festival, we're going to have the century this year. I'll probably do the metric and save something for MOM.


----------

